

Ask YC: Who wants one month of free advertising space on Simplebucket.com - khangtoh

The YC community has helped me in many ways getting things done with excellent advice and suggestions. So I thought what better way to give back to the community other than offering one month's of free ad space.<p>You can see the ad space at http://www.simplebucket.com/explore<p>Add a comment here with your startup url and a brief description of what your startup do and the comment with the most points get the spot. How this?<p>*oh, I forget to add, I will reserve the right to select the next highest comment if the winner is a competing startup (ie. photo hosting ), I hope you understand.
======
zkinion
I'm surprised nobody else has responded here. Even if the traffic is miniscule
and sucks, appearing as though your ad space is filled or partially filled can
be a benefit, so its a good idea what you're doing.

My company is still in Alpha and doesn't fully work yet, but oh wells, I don't
care. Didn't PG say to release a bare working version asap and "starting with
a very crude version 1, then (f) iterating rapidly." I have a very early
version of the app up on myspace.com/socialholdem -> check the app details for
what I'm adding soon to make it competitive to the others. Right now its me
and a friend is doing graphics. Or link to my blog if you want, because my app
doesn't save the chips permanently to the database: outrunpoker.com/blog. Apps
don't make crap for money, but its a way for me to get something going to be
able to offer the service that I want, which is paid subscription based
internet gambling, which is legal. From that approach, I can improve and grow
from there. I know there is alot of room in the internet gambling field,
especially with all the new changes in the web 2.0 world and cheaper
bandwidth, etc. Someone can create a company that can compete with the big
guys by changing the way it is advertised. Every new person I meet in the
future, I will have a better story to tell than the one I am telling here. And
so on...

Good luck to you.

